# Umbau Specialized  Hotrock  16 Zoll wie gehts weiter ?



## frogster (22. Februar 2015)

*Ich fast 5 Jahre alt bin dem Tuningwahn verfallen, aber schaut selbst.

Alles hat angefangen mit einem Traum !!!

Es war kalt ( Fenster offen gelassen   ), der Traum ging weiter
von einem Specialized Hotrock 16" Zoll Bike, da pass dann auch nur ich drauf und nicht mein
Papa.

Aus einem Traum wurde Realität, denn ich war meinem Laufrad entwachsen und brauchte ein
richtiges Bike. Ich nörgelte solange bis ich mein rotes Specialized Hotrock 16 " hatte.
Mir fehlte aber noch was ????? Ein Umbau musste her!!!! 
In meinem Alter konnte ich das natürlich (nicht) allein, also hab ich meinen Papa eingestellt und er fing an seeeeeehr schleppend.

Jetzt bitte ich euch um Hilfe, denn mein Vater hat ein Tuning Burnout!!!!

mir fehlen noch .....
eine vernüftige Federgabel 20 "
Pedalen
Vorbau


Die Saison fängt bald an schnell
*


----------



## frogster (22. Februar 2015)

Bisher haben wir ein Hinterrad mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme von Oset verbaut,
eine Hope Bremsanlage
ein 16t Freilaufritzel
und eine Hope Bremse mit Adapter von Azz aus England befestigt
Reifen Schwalbe Black Jack
Marsh Guard

und ein Sixpack Lenker.

Es folgt noch ein Vorderrad von Oset
und die Hope Bremse für vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogster (22. Februar 2015)

So siehts bisher aus !!!


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Februar 2015)

Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## frogster (22. Februar 2015)

Da ist ein 24" RP Racing Gabel Pro 600 Label drauf.
Kenn den Hersteller nicht.
Sie war vorher in einem Focus Kinder Bike verbaut.


----------



## paradox (22. Februar 2015)

Krass mit der Gabel, ich finde sie ein bisschen to much. Bei dem Gewicht von deinem Zwerg eher noch hinderlich. Aber es schaut so natürlich echt nach schopper aus.


----------



## frogster (22. Februar 2015)

Wie im ersten Beitrag beschrieben suchen wir ja nach einer 20" Gabel.
Er kommt allerdings damit die Berge gut runter,  das Bike klebt förmlich am Boden.
Er fährt damit Hometrail als auch blaue Flowtrailstrecken.


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Februar 2015)

Ne 24er Federgabel in einem 16" Bike, dass ist schon mehr wie krass!
Was wiegt den die gesamte Schüssel?


----------



## frogster (22. Februar 2015)

Das komplett Bike wiegt ca 8,9 KG

Was haltet ihr von diesen Gabeln welche würdet ihr empfehlen??
 RST Capa ca 80 Euro
Suntour xcr  ca 80 Euro
Spinner Grind  ca 150 Euro


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Februar 2015)

Keine würde ich empfehlen, schon gar nicht für ein 16"


----------



## frogster (22. Februar 2015)

Es geht nicht darum das die Gabel keine Funktion hat weil er so leicht ist.
 Papa hat eine Mama und Bruder auch , da möchte er auch eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (22. Februar 2015)

Kinder müssen auch mal etwas akzeptieren, wenn sie es nicht bekommen!
Meine Meinung


----------



## frogster (22. Februar 2015)

Ich erziehe mein Kind antiautoritär Scherz bei Seite wir weichen vom Thema ab.
Wir als auch unser Sohn  fahren abwärtsorientiert, größere Gabel = flacher Lenkwinkel = mehr Sicherheit.

Möchte gar nicht grundsätzlich diskutieren ob Federgabel oder nicht und welche Zollgröße.
Mir geht es eher um Erfahrungen mit besagten Gabeln und Fahrrad Anbauteilen.


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Februar 2015)

Herzlichen .
Ich kann leider die Erfahrung nicht teilen


----------



## KIV (26. Februar 2015)

frogster schrieb:


> Ich erziehe mein Kind antiautoritär Scherz bei Seite wir weichen vom Thema ab.
> Wir als auch unser Sohn  fahren abwärtsorientiert, größere Gabel = flacher Lenkwinkel = mehr Sicherheit.
> 
> Möchte gar nicht grundsätzlich diskutieren ob Federgabel oder nicht und welche Zollgröße.
> Mir geht es eher um Erfahrungen mit besagten Gabeln und Fahrrad Anbauteilen.


Das 'mehr' an Sicherheit (eher Trägheit geradeaus) wird mE durch die zu große Bauhöhe und daraus resultierend einem viel zu hohen Innenlager mehr als nur aufgehoben.
Dein Junior steht quasi über dem Rad, nicht 'im Rad'. 
Es gibt mehrere Versuche von Forenteilnehmern, eine Capa halbwegs kindgerecht umzubauen. IdR endete das mit 'Ich kann das Teil nicht mehr sehen, wer will die Reste haben..?'

Mach einfach möglichst fette Reifen drauf und lass ihn noch etwas wachsen.
Im 'Zeigt her...'-Fred ist aktuell ein 20" von @supurb-bicycles, das sieht vielversprechend aus...


----------



## AlexMC (5. März 2015)

Wenn schon unbedingt eine 20er Federgabel, dann die Spinner Grind *Air* 20 für ca 120 EUR


----------



## frogster (7. März 2015)

Wo kaufst du die grind Air für 120 Euro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (7. März 2015)

Hier: http://www.rowerowyraj.pl/product_info.php?products_id=2673

Mit Versand nach Deutschland sind es etwa 120 EUR.


----------



## frogster (8. März 2015)

Danke für den Tipp!!
Hast du dort auch schon bestellt, Erfahrungs *B*erichte gesammelt ?

Grüße Stefan


----------



## AlexMC (8. März 2015)

Ja, ich habe mir eine dort bestellt, per Überweisung bezahlt und glaube 2 Wochen später die Gabel dagehabt.
Allerdings habe ich auch keine Probleme mit der Sprache des Anbieters , aber ich denke, daß es mit Englisch auch funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Celalemino (9. März 2015)

Salve,

ich hatte meine Gabel hier:
http://bluepill.pl/
bestellt.
Vor 2 Jahren für 64EUR mit Verstand.
Hatte einfach ne Mail geschickt, ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## hoschi130 (16. März 2015)

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Spinn...luminum-alloy-suspension-fork/1552029948.html


----------



## frogster (21. März 2015)

Danke für die Tipps. Gabel ist angekommen .

Wieviel psi Luftdruck habt ihr bei euren Kindern gemacht Kind wiegt 19 Kilo.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## nadine09 (21. März 2015)

frogster schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Gabel ist angekommen .
> 
> Wieviel psi Luftdruck habt ihr bei euren Kindern gemacht Kind wiegt 19 Kilo.
> 
> Gruß Stefan


Wie viel wiegt die Gabel?


----------



## frogster (22. März 2015)

Die Gabel wiegt 1,6 KG, das "Übergangsmodell" hatte 2,3 KG


----------



## giant_r (22. März 2015)

wo hast du letztendlich bestellt?
viel spass beim basteln....


----------



## frogster (22. März 2015)

Ich habe im Bikeshop von Olaf Wacowski bestellt mit Versand nach Deutschland ca. 100 Euro.

Der Bastelspaß ist fast beendet wenn nächste Woche der Steuersatz kommt  .
Sind dann nur noch Kleinigkeiten wie Schnellspanner Sattelklemme usw.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogster (22. März 2015)




----------



## franticz (23. März 2015)

frogster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 371695 Anhang anzeigen 371692


 

ist der lenker nicht zu breit für dein Kind?  oder geht das? Vllt täuscht das aus der perspektive hier ^^


----------



## frogster (23. März 2015)

Das täuscht der ist genauso wie der original habe die selbe länge benutz.


----------



## Taurus1 (9. April 2015)

Ist natuerlich schon fett, aber wenn es standesgemaess benutzt wird, absolut OK. Hats du vielleicht auch noch das Originalgewicht vom Hotrock?

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem 16Zoll, weiss aber noch nicht ob gebrauchtes Cube, Speci, Ghost oder doch neues Commencal Ramones 16


----------



## frogster (17. April 2015)

Hallo taurus  melde mich erst jetzt war ein paar tage weg.

das Originalgewicht lag über 10 Kg.


----------



## chris4711 (18. April 2015)

Ne das wiegt weniger als 10 kg.
Ihr meintet doch das Hotrock 16?


----------

